# Bees



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have dozens of Solitary Bees queueing up to get into the three bug houses we have beside the kitchen window and in the sun.
Guess it's that time of year again despite four months of rain changing the seasons.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Any around here would need water wings today...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They would like the dryness here in Spain but might struggle to fly anywhere in the wind at the moment. We have put a dish of water out for the wildlife as we have no idea how they manage. I suppose there is dew in the morning but that is about it until they start watering the vines and almond trees.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Trump just destroys...…………………..

https://earthjustice.org/news/press/2019/trump-s-epa-puts-bee-killing-pesticide-back-on-the-market

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly the bee population is likely to decline but he will blame anything else, the neon otinides are banned in the EU unless "there is an emergency reason why an exemption to the ban can be applied". 

This exemption has been overused and now the EU Commission intends to take this further by removing the right of EU Countries to grant such an exemption.

Action is proposed against four unnamed states.

The three chemicals are banned in the U.K. "Except for in enclosed greenhouses". Guess where bees are essential for food production ........

The UK introduced this ban in 2018, 5 years after the EU introduced it.

I bet Boris will not want to comply with EU environmental standards over this.....

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The frog's chorus has started, at night, here. Not sure, again, where they find any moisture?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bees round a honeypot.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Makes my little one at home look like a one bedroom flat compared to your bee mansion!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Trying to take a pic showing the dozens of bees hovering and examining all the holes is difficult. 

Ray.


----------

